# Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox



## DerBreuberger (12. März 2017)

*Vorgeschichte*
  Wie schon im Januar angedeutet habe ich mir in der Zwischenzeit eine Hakenbox zugelegt und bestückt. Die Vorgeschichte findet ihr in diesem Beitrag: eure Erfahrungen mit einer Hakenbox für das klassische Feedern
    Da der Bau einer Hakenbox für sich stehen sollte, erstelle ich hier einen neuen Beitrag. Viel Spaß!

*Ziele*
  So liebe Anglergemeinde, nochmals zum nachlesen meine Ziele, was ich mir (als Feederangler) von der Hakenbox verspreche:
  - große Auswahl an Hakengrößen
  - verschiedene Hakentypen mit verschieden Schnurstärken
  - schneller Zugriff, ohne viel Fummeln

*Box selbstgebaut oder gekauft?*





  Letztlich ist es Beides geworden. Michi Schlögl bieten eine gute Auswahl  von Hakenboxen an. Dann sah ich bei eBay eine Box von Exner. 3 – 2 – 1 Meins. Es ist eine Doppel-Hakenbox. Ich wuste gar  nicht, das es sowas gibt.






Durch die Entfernung des inneren Scharniers habe ich sie zwei separate  Hakenboxen geteilt, von welcher ich nur eine Box verwenden möchte.







*Auswahl der Haken*




  Zwei 6mm Leimholzplatte waren schnell ausgemessen, bestellt und mit Stiften versehen.

  Nun stellte sich mir die Frage: Welche Hakengrößen, welche Hakentypen, welche Schnur, mit welcher Schnurstärke die Haken gebunden werden sollen? Da es meine erste Box ist habe ich nicht so viel Erfahrung. Ich habe natürlich in meine vorhandenen Vorfachtütchen geschaut, welche Kombination in gern fische. Dann habe ich in einem Video einer Hakenbox von Michi Schlögl gesehen und konnte dort Typen und Stärken erkennen. Aber den meisten Input habe ich von einem Mitglied von Schlögl Team bekommen, welcher Empfehlungen von Hakentypen aussprach. 

  Aus all den Infos hat sich folgende Vorfachauswahl ergeben:




  Ergibt in der Summe 56 Pins in der Box. Wobei auf einen Pin unterschiedlich viele Haken passen. Bei den großen Größen ist der Pin nach 7-8 Haken voll. Bei den kleinen Größen passen locker 12-15 Haken auf einen Pin.

*Haken binden*
  Mein Ausgangsgedanke war, nicht alle Haken selbst binden zu müssen, sondern auf meine bis dato auch schon recht umfangreiche Vorfachtütchenauswahl zurückgreifen zu können. Leider funktioniert das mehr oder weniger gar nicht. 

  Die Längenangaben auf den Vorfachtütchen sind wohl nur Richtwerte. Wo 80cm draufsteht, waren selten 80cm drin. Von 63cm, 66cm, 72cm bis 85cm war alles dabei. Für mich völlig unverständlich. Warum kann eine Maschine im 21 Jahrhundert kein Vorfach mit genau 80cm binden? Na Egal. Dass ich viel selbst binden muß, war ohnehin klar.

  Hinzukommt noch der Wunsch, dass ein Vorfach in klein wenig kürzer als 80cm sein soll. Sonst liegt der Haken zu locker auf dem PIN und kann bei der Entnahme ungewollt vom Pin rutschen.

  Zum selbst binden braucht man ein Hakenbindegerät. Ich hatte noch so ein elektrisches Gerät im Keller. 

  Kenn ihr doch? Man spannt den Haken und die Schnur ein und dann dreht sich das Ding um den Haken bis man den Finger vom Taster nimmt. Geht super. Ja wirklich, bis man versucht Haken kleiner Größe 12 zu binden. Diesen kann man nicht richtig einspannen, bzw. beim drehen löst sich der Haken aus der Befestigung und fällt ins Gerät. Super! Da sich der Haken magnetisch an den Motor geheftet hat, muß man das Gehäuse öffnen um den Haken wieder zu bekommen. Rrrrrrr

Nein, es musste was Ordentliches her. Michi Schlögl hat ein super  Bindegerät im Sortiment. Ich wollte mir schon eins bestellen und bei  einer Hausmesse abholen. Da sah ich bei eBay ein Gerät von Stonfo. 3 – 2  – 1 , nah den Rest kennt ihr. Ein super Gerät, Es lässt sich nicht nur  die Vorfachlänge stufenlos einstellen, nein, es gibt sogar eine Skala  dazu. Klasse! 





  Was soll ich sagen? Haken binden ist eine Fleiß- und Übungssache. Von Mal zu Mal gehen die Handgriffe schneller von der Hand. Mit einem Knotenfestzieher habe ich jeden gebundenen Haken geprüft und mit einer Lupe angeschaut. Die Länge habe ich auf 78mm eingestellt, damit das Vorfach in der Box noch etwas spannt. 

  Bei wirklich dünnen Vorfächern, so dünner 0,12mm oder Haken kleiner Größe 16, muß man schon sehr behutsam und sorgsam handieren. Alles sehr, sehr fein und dünn. Da ist Geduld gefragt. 

  Noch schwieriger wurde es bei Haken mit kurzem Schenkel und starker Schnur. Beispiel, der Strong Feeder P-126 von MS Range mit Schnüren ab 0,20mm. Um dort auch möglichst 8 Windungen um den Hakenschenkel zu bekommen muß man sehr fummeln und aufpassen, dass man die Schnur beim drehen nicht von der Hakenspitze beschädigt wird. Hinzukommt die Gefahr, dass die Windungen beim zuziehen über das Hakenplättchen rutschen.

  Mit der Zeit hatte ich den Dreh raus:
  - Haken einspannen
  - Schlaufe binden, anfeuchten, festziehen, Ende abschneiden
  - Schlaufe einhängen
  - Haken binden
  - Ende abschneiden
  - Haken lösen, anfeuchten und festziehen
  - Zug und Sichtkontrolle
  - Haken in die Box ablegen
  Alles zusammen in Durchschnitt von 3min. Probiert es selbst mal.

*Fertig*




Hier seht ihr die zwei Platte mit den gebundenen Haken. Die Stifte habe  ich leicht versetzt angeordnet, damit ich mit meinen dicken Fingern noch  gut an die Haken komme und das Vorfach sauber entnehmen kann. 





*Hier seht ihr die fertige Box.*




Die farbigen Mini-Klammern habe ich mir einfallen lassen. Sie werden auf den Pins befestigt, dessen Vorfach ich herausgenommen habe. Vielleicht ist es ja noch zu gebrauchen und wandert in die Box zurück. Damit ich weis wo, sind die Pins mit Klammern markiert. 
  Bisher habe kein Vorfach in die Vorfachtütchen zurückgetan. Alle Vorfächer wurden bisher nur in einer Session verwendet und wanderten dann in den immer vorhandenen Müllbeutel.

*Hakenboxablage*




  Hier seht ihr wo die Hakenbox während des Fischens abgelegt wird. Michi Schlögl hat sich dafür ein Klappscharnier einfallen lassen, welches auf den Deckel der Feederbox befestigt wird. Das Scharnier ist so konzipiert, dass man während des Fischens schnell und handlich an seine Hakenbox kommt und sie umgekehrt im Nu wieder an ihren Platz ablegen kann. 

*Investitionen*
  Hier eine Auflistung meiner Investitionen: 
    35,-€ für leere Doppel-Hakenbox von Exner, inkl. Versand
    10,-€ für zwei 6mm Leimholzplatten, inkl. Versand
    10,-€ für 300 Stifte 18mm x 1,6mm, 150 verzinkt, 150 vernickelt, aus dem Baumarkt
  150,-€ für Haken und Schnüre von Gamakatsu und MS Range
    55,-€ für ein Hakenbindegerät von Stonfo
    10,-€ magnetische Hakenbox von MS Range
    10,-€ für Kleinwerkzeug wie Knotenbinder, Knotenfestzieher, Schere
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  275,-€ Gesamtinvestitionen

*lose Haken*




  Um die losen Haken schnell und kompakt abzulegen, habe ich mir diese Box von MS Range zugelegt. Die Fächer habe ich mit einer Typ- und größenbezeichnung versehen. Die Magneten in den Fächern halten die Haken fest.

*Schluß (Punkt)*
  Jetzt muß sich das Ding in der neuen Saison beweisen. Ich habe mich für verschiedene Hegefischen in Hessen angemeldet. Vielleicht sieht man mich da. Vielleicht gibt es ja im Herbst ein Update von diesem Beitrag mit einem Erfahrungsbericht. Im dem Sinne viel Spaß am Wasser. Und denkt immer daran: 
*Es kommt nicht darauf an was man fängt, sondern was man erlebt!*​


----------



## Roach05 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Super toller Bericht, beide Daumen hoch! 
Mein Bindegerät von Michael Schlögl kam am Samstag an.
Für mich unbegabten kein Vergleich zum Binden mit der Hand. 
Das Stonfo war bei mir übrigens auch in der engeren Wahl, aber die flache Klemme vom MS Gerät hat mir besser gefallen und war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf. 
Aufbewahrt werden die Haken in einer Zammataro Hakenbox die ich für 25 Euro über Facebook erworben habe.
Befüllt wird die Box mit Haken in den Größen 10, 12 und 14, da diese zu 99% bei mir beim Feedern zum Einsatz kommen.
Beweisen durften sich die ersten frisch gebundenen Haken, bestehend aus MS Range Medium Feeder P-180 Haken Gr. 14 und MS Range Leader Line 0,12 heute auch schon an einer 50+ Schleie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

WOW - ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was hier alles so zusammen kommt.
RESPEKT!!!!


----------



## bootszander (13. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Ja man kann schon viel machen. Ich verwende schon seit gut 20 jahren dieses bindegerät und habe immer zwei in meinem angelkasten. Allerdings nur das bindegerät. Die arbeit fertig gebundene haken verwende ich nur für die raubfische und diese wickele ich auf meine spenderrollen. Für die friedfische wickel ich sie mir immer vor ort. Hier kann ich schnell die schnurstärke und haken den fischen anpassen. Das bindegerät habe ich mittlerweile so im griff das ich es mit geschlossenen augen binden kann. Vor 20 j hatten die schwarzen noch 2,5 DM gekostet und waren starr. Die blauen wie gezeigt werden hinten gedreht. Aber auf jeden fall konnte ich schon sehr vielen anglern vor allem im ausland damit eine erleichterung und freude machen als ich ihnen eines schenkte. Und das für die paar €.


----------



## Gohann (13. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Seht mal meine der Marke Eigenbau!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## pennfanatic (13. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Sehr schön.
Sowas kriege ich nicht hin!


----------



## magut (13. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Hammerteil hast du da gebaut !!!!!


----------



## Gohann (14. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Auch in 80cm Länge für extra lange Vorfächer!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## DerBreuberger (14. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Hallo Gohann,





Gohann schrieb:


> Auch in 80cm Länge ..


Wie jetzt, die Box ist 80cm, sorry 84 cm, lang? Wahnsinn!


----------



## magut (14. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Passt doch genau in die Hosentasche


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*



magut schrieb:


> Passt doch genau in die Hosentasche



Wozu hat man denn ein Ruten-Futteral gell, dafür sind die Dinger doch auch da ! :m


----------



## Gohann (14. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Hallo Gohann,Wie jetzt, die Box ist 80cm, sorry 84 cm, lang? Wahnsinn!



Habe die Box damals für einen Bekannten gebaut! War wahrscheinlich 84 cm lang. Hatte die Maße nicht mehr genau im Kopf. Sie war aber auch schmäler als die anderen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## kaffeefreund (15. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Meine Güte... |bigeyes Ich bin erstaunt und beeindruckt, was sich manch einer für eine Arbeit macht. Respekt! #6


----------



## pennfanatic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Und das dann auch noch so perfekt hin bekommen. Stammt das Material aus dem Bau Markt?


----------



## Gohann (15. März 2017)

*AW: Mein erstes Mal - Bau einer Hakenbox*

Ja, es Stammt von Bauhaus. Die Kastenzarge ist aus Birke Multiplex, die Deckel aus Buche Sperrholz.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------

